# Guam



## louiedepalma (9 mo ago)

I have read through some older threads here and i know some of you guys have spent time in Guam.

I want to be as close to the Philippines as possible but I simply cannot stay there long. A couple months at a time is OK. I need doctors and hospitals who take medicare and Guam is US. Guam has flights to Manila for like 300 bucks which are only 3 hours.

I will have a $3500 monthly budget with no debt for both Guam and the Philippines. Right now in the US I live cheap and save most of it which I have done for years. I know that will change and I am OK with it.

Rent will be my biggest expense. I would like a small apartment in Guam and a small apartment in the Philippines. If I loved Guam I could sell my house in the US and buy a modest condo in Guam eliminating rent there.

What did you like about Guam?
What did you not like?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

... Have you spent any length of time in Guam because if 50% of the Guam population who are Filipino and could live in the Philippines they would!!! And don't forget just how tiny Guam really is.  Services are very expensive, especially vehicles, and from my experience, they can't fix squat on that horrible rock and don't forget they also don't have parts so you'll have to special order, I spent 10 years on that snake, bird, and frog chips all over the road cockroach, ant, and rat-infested island, "NEVER AGAIN".

Could you get a Health Care Plan in the Philippines? my God, how do others manage to make it in the Philippines it would be better than renting an apartment in expensive Guam  and that's even if you can find an apartment. Warning the standards or low there, get ready for grocery store price shockers also unless you're a retired Military Veteran, if so you'll be able to utilize the Commissary and base facilities, if not you're stuck with some higher prices of imported goods from the US.

This is your plan and so if you go through with it then I wish you nothing but the best and good luck.

Oh, what did I like, the fact that I was so close to the Philippines and my wife and I could go to and from but hated every single time we had to leave the Philippines and go back to Guam.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

18 Biggest Pros and Cons of Living in Guam


Guam is a small island that lies in the Western Pacific as part of Micronesia.




vittana.org


----------



## louiedepalma (9 mo ago)

Mca thanks for replying. I have watched many videos about the place and I like what I see.

I know prices will be more but watching videos i wonder. I see alot of filipino brand stuff there. Right now my filipina wants to go to the international stores near me for filipino brand stuff. Surely that stuff is less in Guam than what i pay here.

I found their hud/housing authority website and have been in contact via email. If nothing else i will have to pay 1000 a month for something but maybe i can qualify for something better through housing and disability.

If you have not been in the US in a while things are tough here. All the violence on tv every week has people on edge. Protests about gun control. Protests about police violence. Protests about people of color being treated poorly.

I read about none of this happening in Guam.

What about the people there. Are they friendly relaxed easy to get along with?


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

M.C.A. said:


> Could you get a Health Care Plan in the Philippines? my God, how do others manage to make it in the Philippines


I bet you could forgive your medicare and buy a platinum health plan in the Philippines for a 1/4th of the price of having an extra apartment in Guam. You could probably hire a personal nurse to take care of you 24/7 for 1/2 the cost of living in Guam.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

louie, like all places there are bad apples and a lot of the problems come from where you choose to live. I don't know why you mention Gaum (not that I have ever been there) but simply listening to our morerator that lived there for 10 years will give you an idea.
As Zep said, get health insurance here and live close enough to a good private hospital, plenty here.
I only have Philhealth and keep plenty of pesos in the safe. The people here like everywhere are mostly harmless (had to get that one in Gary) and as said depends where you put roots down.

Better to pick a good area near a good private hospital and daily services than flit back and forward between countries, will save you lots of pesos.
We all, that live here have our whinges and [email protected] but no different to any country one chooses to live.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

louiedepalma said:


> Mca thanks for replying. I have watched many videos about the place and I like what I see.
> 
> I know prices will be more but watching videos i wonder. I see alot of filipino brand stuff there. Right now my filipina wants to go to the international stores near me for filipino brand stuff. Surely that stuff is less in Guam than what i pay here.
> 
> ...


There's a danger if you bring your lady, especially a younger one to Guam, so many playboys and they have money, they aren't just one-day millionaires they have some great paying skilled jobs, so not a smart move Louie and so many clubs and drinking festivals to attend, gambling is another huge issue, especially with the Filipino.

If you retire to the Philippines, most of the men are dirt poor and there are so many women here but not so much in Guam they have to bring in girls from South Korea or the Philippines as workers so plenty of ladies that would be another stabilizer plus your wife would be with her family, you're gonna find that your wife would rather live in the Philippines so many excuses for trips back and forth.

And then you're talking about some sort of assistance or welfare-type, low-income housing setting? My gosh, you can make it here not there. You'd be better off focusing on getting your 13a Visa while in the US through your the Philippine Consulate that works with your home state and having it completed before you land in the Philippines.

The positive story I have about Guam was after I married in WA state I got stationed on Guam and plus I was getting $500 extra a month from the Government because of the high cost of living and also given free housing and electricity so not a bad deal if you're active duty. 

One more thought.... I met a fellow Navy guy that worked on a ship I served on, a retired Chief Petty Officer while I was stationed in San Diego he was retired but driving the dang city bus, Imperial Beach route, geez, anyway his wife wanted him to retire to the Philippines but he decided it was best to remain in San Diego, she divorced him soon after I found out 3 years later he told me the sad story, the guy was in ruins, he wasn't the same person I talked with 3 years earlier and she got half his pension.

I feel I've done my best to warn a fellow Expat (my 10 years of experience living in Guam) about the negative aspects of a very tiny expensive overrated (by fellow Americans, former military members not married to Filipina that was stationed there but never lived in the Philippines) Island called Guam.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

louiedepalma said:


> What about the people there. Are they friendly relaxed easy to get along with?


They either like you because some are very patriotic or if you take the wrong turn and you are by yourself, you could get beaten up by a gang even in your own neighborhood if they don't recognize you, that nearly happened to me once while jogging just a block from my home, a car stopped 4 guys got out and were about to beat the living hell out of me when the one lady in the car said that's "ate Cherries husband" and then they backed off right away and drove off.

Hint hint wink wink, you are called a "Haole" on Guam but the worst name you'll run across in the Philippines is "Kano" short for Americano.

Are they easy to get along with, the Philippinos are but I'm not sure of the Chamorros because I don't recall ever having a friend other than in the Navy, the Filipinos and Chamorro's don't seem to mix well... oh boy so much for that racial togetherness. I witnessed many fights between the school children the Chamorro's and the Filipinos, they throw rocks at each other in gangs, right outside our front door. Also, the Chamorros don't like South Koreans they think of them as animals, they also treat Filipino contract OFW's like garbage they make them work weekends with no pay the South Korean women are used as hookers on the other smaller islands, and there are flights to and from Guam for the needs of the many.

Louie someone sold you a lemon about Guam, I'd ditch these YouTube videos immediately.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Everything I have read about Guam is very expensive. A person has to have a lot of money saved to lived there. I see rent at $2500 a month. I think the military people don't have it to bad there if they live on base. 

art


----------



## louiedepalma (9 mo ago)

Been watching this guy who lived in the philippines for years.


----------



## Guam_Haole (Aug 13, 2021)

louiedepalma said:


> Been watching this guy who lived in the philippines for years.


Yes, he presents an idealized view of it here...


----------



## Guam_Haole (Aug 13, 2021)

louiedepalma said:


> Mca thanks for replying. I have watched many videos about the place and I like what I see.
> 
> I know prices will be more but watching videos i wonder. I see alot of filipino brand stuff there. Right now my filipina wants to go to the international stores near me for filipino brand stuff. Surely that stuff is less in Guam than what i pay here.
> 
> ...


Guam is not cheap. You will either live in below-poverty line conditions on $3,500 a month, or you will need an income like mine to live comfortably.
Lol, being honest here, *the places you will live on $1,000 for rent will be infested with meth'ed-out Chuukese dudes who like to attack random people in their areas with machetes. Think I am joking or being hyperbolic? Think again, my dude...*
Food is outrageously expensive, unless you want to die in your 60s from eating cheap via canned meats and ****ty cheap carbs.
Also, I hope you enjoy $500 power bills for a small apartment. So a $1,000/month apartment is automatically actually $1,500. And no, you wont be living in a building with a full backup generator on that amount.

The programs for housing here are setup for Guam residents and often times specifically for the native Chamorros. You can't just waltz in and gobble up resources, as Guam is technically part of the USA but has a large degree of autonomy, and is not beholden to the same 'equality' rules that you seem to want to escape.
Something to keep in mind about decent housing is that, unfortunately, landlords peg their rent prices at the DoD's OHA rates. So most decent places to live will be $2,500 to $3,000, as that is what military members with families get as their housing allowance.
There is no such thing as a 'modest' condo here. Plan on paying $500k for something out of the ghetto areas where machete attacks happen.

As far as airfares to Manila, it is rare to find $300 (each way) tix ever since Cebu Pacific pulled out of the Guam market. United and PAL are more than that, unless PAL has some yearly sales, and even then, the dates are fairly rigid.

There is plenty of anti-White woke bull**** here too, and there are BLM types, ****-lib college students, and other woke 'Indigenous Rights' type movements here. Its not an escape, my guy. Its got plenty of issues, like anywhere else.
Remember, Guam is very connected via internet, and the youth here imbibe ALL of the same anti-White woke programming that is being shoved down the throats of mainland youth, too.

The people? Of course there are nice people, but many dislike (openly) Whites, aka haoles, and also dislike blacks, too.

While I love Guam (as I am from here and have roots here) a big reason is that I am insulated from the bull****, as I am blessed to live on a high-6 digit USD income, and my family and I live in an affluent area. Not bragging, just being straight with you.

Turn off the idealized YT videos that are made to draw clicks and views, and listen to guys who have actual experience.
Guam is geographically beautiful, and has many amazing things about living here, but not on $3,500 a month.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I wasn't gonna comment but thank you Guam-Haole for keeping it real and nice to hear from you again.

While watching the video these two stale good old boys... I thought for a moment he was gonna open up when he asked "What do you feel about Guam" there was almost a hesitation and you probably could have heard the truth but apparently they are buddies so misery loves company on the rock.

I would compare that come to Guam paradise video with the Dumaguete Philippine videos as a lonely cry from our fellow expats and I'm sorry if you're stuck there or made bad decisions, but don't drag me into your so-called paradise, been there done that, well Guam for sure, both places you don't want to get financially traped in, make sure your lady lives on Luzon or is willing to move to Luzon.

After I retired from Guam, I was going to try and live there but reality kicked in and I got out of there, no jobs and horrible rental units some just add-ons to the home, and not cheap by the way, Thank you, God! I went back to the good ole USA, get your 13a Visa in the US through the nearest Philippine Consulate, if you need help finding this let me know.

If you retire to Guam and your wife misses her family in the Philippines then you'll end up stuck in Guam all by your lonesome, the wife will continue to make trips. Also, the dream in Guam for Filipino residents is to vacation in the Philippines, are you taking notes yet?

Hey... another note, that Guam ocean is deadly, the one area you can swim if it's still open is a public park right there in Tumon Bay but if you wander into other areas the corral makes up most of the beach head all around this island and even worse on the Eastern side, I also noticed some very large lizard-like creatures up in the northern tip, plus rip tides watch out.


----------



## louiedepalma (9 mo ago)

Thanks for the replies. 

It looks like living over there 12 months out of the year is not good. I won't be doing that. I will be using it as a place for medical treatment when I need it and a place to get meds. Philippines doesn't have my meds. A place to get away from the Philippines when I want to. I am not an old guy who has heart problems or high blood pressure it is more complicated than that.

Guam has other benefits it will allow me and my filipina to stay anywhere in the Philippines. We won't have to stay in a large city because of my medical needs. We can stay where we want because I can fly back to Guam and go to the hospital if I need to.

As far as flights yes I still see them on cheapoair.com right at $300 bucks Guam to Manila and it looks like 4 hours exactly via Philippine Airlines.

Machete attacks? Yes I have read about that. That does suck sure, and I would want to avoid it. However I have lived in Memphis for many years. I don't live there now I live outside the city in a very safe secluded area. I would take a guy with a machete over a sawed off shotgun stuck in the passenger window of my car anyday. I have had many guns pointed at me here. I have always given up my cash or whatever items they wanted, and they left. I will find a place that is as safe as possible on my budget. I do like the University area. I take classes when I get bored. But again if it is dangerous then I won't stay there. I won't be staying in the tourist area near the airport. All those planes I like things quiet unless that is the only safe place for me.

Speaking of Memphis. Last week there was a teacher kidnapped while she was out jogging near the University who was later found dead. It was all over the news. They do have a guy in custody. This week there was a guy going around shooting random people and making videos about it. Also on the news. He is in custody, but I think he managed to kill 4 people. I finally went to the mall to buy some new clothes and asking the guys working there yes we have shootings in here but nobody has died yet. I can't imagine Guam is anything like this.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I think Louie that you must be living in some large, drug addict-inhabited city, like Los Angels, Las Vegas, or Pueblo Colorado.

I remember having the issues you're talking about in North Dakota, I also never experienced the beautiful tropical weather much either or the sea but I'm sure many other areas in the US are fairly safe.

Guam should be a safe spot for you, and not able to get medications in the Philippines... are you sure.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

If you can't get a medication in the Philippines would you be able to take it in as they are pretty strict about that sort of thing.


----------



## Guam_Haole (Aug 13, 2021)

louiedepalma said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> It looks like living over there 12 months out of the year is not good. I won't be doing that. I will be using it as a place for medical treatment when I need it and a place to get meds. Philippines doesn't have my meds. A place to get away from the Philippines when I want to. I am not an old guy who has heart problems or high blood pressure it is more complicated than that.
> 
> ...


Well, no, there are not random blacks killing white women, but there is violence from the Micronesians. Not sure why you asked for our input if you are going to try to downplay what we've told you about having firsthand experience here...

If you do visit for medical (plenty of sexpats expats do), then just stay in hotels. You will either sign a two year lease (as is common here) or you'll stay in a hotel)


----------



## Guam_Haole (Aug 13, 2021)

louiedepalma said:


> Guam has other benefits it will allow me and my filipina to stay anywhere in the Philippines. We won't have to stay in a large city because of my medical needs. We can stay where we want because I can fly back to Guam and go to the hospital if I need to.


Lol have you seen Guam's public hospital? Its literally on par with mid-tier Philippine hospitals.
Thats not hyperbole. With that said, why the hell would you fly all the way to Guam to get mainstream-Philippine-levels of care and facilities?

Louie, did you know? *Those here on Guam with money and/or good locally-based health insurance fly to St. Luke's, The Medical City (Pasig), or Makati Medical Center when they need legit care. *Go figure.
So unless you have VA benefits and need to go to Guam Navy Hospital, there is no good reason to go through the hassle of traveling internationally for ****ty Guam Memorial Hospital.
Plus, if you cant get your drugs in the Philippines, what makes you think you can take them back to the Philippines with you? Are you talking about narcotics?

Out of pure curiosity, what insurance do you have?


----------



## Guam_Haole (Aug 13, 2021)

M.C.A. said:


> move to Luzon.


This.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Louie I'm going to take a wild guess and I hope this doesn't offend you and the drugs you're talking about are Anxiety medications (deadly)? If I'm wrong I apologize in advance.

I forgot to comment on the dilapidated hospitals in Guam, especially the government and also that many citizens who live on Guam end up traveling to the Philippines for medical care, the ladies mostly for a new nose or breast implants  but I also remember many traveling for heart surgeries. 

It's time to go positive, I rarely do this about Guam, the VA does treat us well in Guam, I used the VA services when getting a hearing aid replacement during my retirement, (I no longer use them either along with anxiety meds) and the building was very old and must have been built in the '70s, with dark and dingy rooms, some of our expats fly to Guam for their hearing aids but now maybe they can get those here. I attended a one-week retirement class on Guam (mandatory) and the VA spokesman sure had a grasp on the many issues not only with our health claims but the many challenges shipping goods/vehicles to the Philippines, many of the retirees were headed to the Philippines with their Filipina wife, basically it came down to don't ship your vehicle.

Guam_Haole makes a good point, no matter what you're stuck headed to Guam  so I feel your pain the other half must have contacts or in-laws in Guam and she's pretty much is wearing the pants,  bad joke, but a dose of reality is needed, you asked for information, get ready misery loves company on Guam. "Lord I apologize and will be living with the pigmy's in Africa" - Lary the Cable Guy.

Here's a link to the hospitals that accept some form of VA or Tricare services in the Philippines, you have the contact numbers and can find out for yourself:

MANILA VA OUTPATIENT CLINIC

Tricare Philippines Link


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

OMO but I don't see any problems here with private hospitals nor my doctor here (7/8 years) seeing him in the lowly province of La Union, in fact? Compared to private Australian hospitals that procrastinate and muck you around, I actually find my doctor and hospital here in the Philippines a cut above the Australian medical system and the [email protected] involved there in Oz.

While I have Philhealth I don't have private health care scourers to sponge up my Pesos. Simply pay the/any bills in the hospital,,,,,,, only once and no complaints, heart attack? Then it's my time to go.

OMO as said.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## louiedepalma (9 mo ago)

I have medicare. I am not a veteran. Meds I am talking about are biologics. 

Actually I have seen the hospitals in Guam. I watched several videos which toured through the two major hospitals. One was mostly filipino owned and like an extension of St. Lukes Guam Regional Medical City. The other was a Guam public hospital Guam Memorial Hospital. Both looked fine to me. I have stayed in worse I have stayed in better. I did see stuff about them losing medicare at times I don't know how true that is but I hope it is not anything current. Either one is more than adequate for what I would need.

The first time I went to the Philippines I brought them with me on the plane in my little portable medical refrigerator. I took a large backpack and made holes in it for all the charging cables and extra batteries. That part I thought may be suspicious, but nope nobody cared. They just hand scanned everything looking for explosive material as I didn't want them to xray my meds. I went through Japan too no problem. I walked out of customs in the Philippines no problem. Nobody cared at all like they were completely uninterested in my medicine. I had prescription labels ready I had a note from my doctor ready I had printouts from the pharmacy ready I had stuff from the drug manufacturer. Nobody cared they just waved me through after they scanned my little portable ref.

Getting to my hotel in Angeles City I found no ref. I was hoping for one but nope. So I was able to just plug my little portable one in. But when you left the room and pulled out your little card the electric went off. So I could not stay gone from my room longer than 8 hours which is how long one battery fully charged would last. I found an apartment within a week and it had a ref.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Louie,

In the hotel room there is 1 electrical outlet that will NOT turn off when you remove your little card.
It is the outlet for the little refrigerator.
I know - I tested them all in my hotel room in Makati.

So, what you could have done is buy a power bar (extension cord) to share the refrigerator's outlet with your medical refrigerator.

H


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

louiedepalma said:


> I have medicare. I am not a veteran. Meds I am talking about are biologics.
> 
> Actually I have seen the hospitals in Guam. I watched several videos which toured through the two major hospitals. One was mostly filipino owned and like an extension of St. Lukes Guam Regional Medical City. The other was a Guam public hospital Guam Memorial Hospital. Both looked fine to me. I have stayed in worse I have stayed in better. I did see stuff about them losing medicare at times I don't know how true that is but I hope it is not anything current. Either one is more than adequate for what I would need.
> 
> ...


You have the best plan for living as close to the Philippines as possible "Guam" because of your medical condition and from what I've heard Medicare doesn't seem to be covered in the Philippines. 

That's the first time I heard about your condition or Biologics and it sounds expensive,  I hope you get well or are eventually able to recover Louie. 

I brought a generator with me while stationed on Guam (good luck finding these on Guam) and it came in handy several times, during major typhoons the power can be out or rationed for months, we lost power after Typhoon Omar for nearly a month before it was restored, and then due to the infrastructure issues the power was rationed 12 on 12 off for 6 months. We had several other typhoons that also left us powerless for shorter periods.

I don't know the current power struggles on Guam but they always had issues with their old coal-powered electrical plant, so maybe you should ship over a decent generator with you.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Most people don't appreciate when the electric is working good. But, if we lose the power then the people wake up. hahhaha I lost electric for 6 weeks here in the states. I think it was hurricane Charley or jeanne that left us without electric. I slept in my vehicle and ran it all night long for air condition. It was very hot here. I did find a generator to buy. 

art


----------



## Guam_Haole (Aug 13, 2021)

W


louiedepalma said:


> I have medicare. I am not a veteran. Meds I am talking about are biologics.
> 
> Actually I have seen the hospitals in Guam. I watched several videos which toured through the two major hospitals. One was mostly filipino owned and like an extension of St. Lukes Guam Regional Medical City. The other was a Guam public hospital Guam Memorial Hospital. Both looked fine to me. I have stayed in worse I have stayed in better. I did see stuff about them losing medicare at times I don't know how true that is but I hope it is not anything current. Either one is more than adequate for what I would need.
> 
> ...


Well if you think that you know better then those of us from here or who have lived here, why the hell are you asking for input?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm not sure if Louie will respond but I do recall that he has a medical condition and the nearest spot that would work financially for reimbursement would be the US territory of Guam.

Then the other reason is that there's no Guam forum as of yet, so maybe something to look into, and not too many comment from there just a few of us, I can't imagine why anyone would want to live on Guam so probably the main reason there's not much talk other than Vloggers stuck on Guam. Guam is mainly a spot for service members and Military Sea Lift Command MSC (civilian government sailors) personnel and maybe a few professionals like Dentists, Doctors ect..

The only guys in the Navy that I recall remaining on Guam would have been those kicked out and working as bartenders or Chamorros (Guam native) serving in the military. 

I nearly bit the bullet and stayed, I was going to buy a new car from the vendor on Andersen AFB but panicked at the last minute and told him "don't do it" I don't want anymore bills holding me down and I want to retire to the Philippines, I couldn't have been happier with my choice, sadly there are a few of us that can't live here due to health issues and I wish them all the best.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

The Philippines is no place to have health issues, I think some are looking for a carer not a wife.


----------



## louiedepalma (9 mo ago)

Guam_Haole said:


> W
> 
> Well if you think that you know better then those of us from here or who have lived here, why the hell are you asking for input?


I expected to receive different responses is all perhaps even encouragement. I mean you could ask me about moving to Memphis and sure I am going to tell you about the problems. But maybe you love bar b q perhaps you are a huge Elvis fan too. In that case you would be in paradise here.

I have found two places so far. I am on two waitlists. One is public housing one is not. Both are 1 bedroom. Both are around $600 per month. Both are in Tamuning. This looks like one of the nicer areas very close to everything. These are both nice options for me even if I only stay there a few months out of the year they are still well worth it.

Guam looks like a good option for me. Maybe it is not. I will see.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

louiedepalma said:


> I expected to receive different responses is all perhaps even encouragement. I mean you could ask me about moving to Memphis and sure I am going to tell you about the problems. But maybe you love bar b q perhaps you are a huge Elvis fan too. In that case you would be in paradise here.
> 
> I have found two places so far. I am on two waitlists. One is public housing one is not. Both are 1 bedroom. Both are around $600 per month. Both are in Tamuning. This looks like one of the nicer areas very close to everything. These are both nice options for me even if I only stay there a few months out of the year they are still well worth it.
> 
> Guam looks like a good option for me. Maybe it is not. I will see.


That's cheap and excellent location by the airport and main shopping area, malls, hotels and beach. Cab rides aren't cheap though.

Our old base was attached to the Guam International air port and so was the Navy housing, I'll bet you'll be renting out one of the Navy housing units, the military gave up that base in 1995 due to pressures from Angel Santos, he used to bang the buses with a stick, he was a Senator when I left.


----------



## Guam_Haole (Aug 13, 2021)

louiedepalma said:


> I expected to receive different responses is all perhaps even encouragement. I mean you could ask me about moving to Memphis and sure I am going to tell you about the problems. But maybe you love bar b q perhaps you are a huge Elvis fan too. In that case you would be in paradise here.
> 
> I have found two places so far. I am on two waitlists. One is public housing one is not. Both are 1 bedroom. Both are around $600 per month. Both are in Tamuning. This looks like one of the nicer areas very close to everything. These are both nice options for me even if I only stay there a few months out of the year they are still well worth it.
> 
> Guam looks like a good option for me. Maybe it is not. I will see.


Lol have fun with the Chuukese meth head and drunkard neighbors, at that price range, in that village…


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Guam_Haole said:


> Lol have fun with the Chuukese meth head and drunkard neighbors, at that price range, in that village…


Louie, Guam_Haole knows what he's talking about and his thoughts sound a little tough but the truth about life on Guam is very important you asked and it was shared and many of our fellow expats need to know the situation because it's gonna be an expensive venture and your new up and coming reality. 

Guam is just a great big trash heap, the neighborhoods, and buildings are dilapidated (drunkards without any doubt in the world... go with that) and it's similar to living in the Philippines only much more expensive it's also a rocky unforgiving hot, and humid island, I wish you well, Louie if you want someone to pat your back then really there's no reason to inquire about life on Guam, just accept that your decision is final and I respect that, I wish you can find recovery for your health and I always wish you well but you're always going to get the real situation about Guam from those of us that spent a lengthy period on it.

Here's another thought I forgot to share about Guam, after a huge rain the air smells horrible of huge squashed toads and worms all over the roads and there's no shortage of snakes, and don't forget the dogs, oh yea, it's like the Philippines, dogs all over the road lose and running in packs. Along with the bad, there's good, Guam sure does know how to serve up Chinese food and Asian-style BBQ.


----------



## Guam_Haole (Aug 13, 2021)

M.C.A. said:


> Louie, Guam_Haole knows what he's talking about and his thoughts sound a little tough but the truth about life on Guam is very important you asked and it was shared and many of our fellow expats need to know the situation because it's gonna be an expensive venture and your new up and coming reality.
> 
> Guam is just a great big trash heap, the neighborhoods, and buildings are dilapidated (drunkards without any doubt in the world... go with that) and it's similar to living in the Philippines only much more expensive it's also a rocky unforgiving hot, and humid island, I wish you well, Louie if you want someone to pat your back then really there's no reason to inquire about life on Guam, just accept that your decision is final and I respect that, I wish you can find recovery for your health and I always wish you well but you're always going to get the real situation about Guam from those of us that spent a lengthy period on it.
> 
> Here's another thought I forgot to share about Guam, after a huge rain the air smells horrible of huge squashed toads and worms all over the roads and there's no shortage of snakes, and don't forget the dogs, oh yea, it's like the Philippines, dogs all over the road lose and running in packs. Along with the bad, there's good, Guam sure does know how to serve up Chinese food and Asian-style BBQ.



Yes, exactly. As I have mentioned many times, I love Guam, but you couldn't pay me to live in a low-income apartment block. And public housing? Lmao... Lets just say, buckle up, my dude, cuz its going to be interesting, and not in a good way. As likely the only White guy (or even Black guy?) in the public housing block, you will stick out like a sore thumb, and all of your neighbors will be Compact immigrants. These people love to do dog fights, smoke crystal meth, drink until blacked out, pretend they are in mainland-style Blood gangs, and attack each other and passing cars with machetes. I don't have to live in such areas, so my view of Guam is very different.

Not trying to be an *******, just letting you know the realities of Guam. The local Chamorros don't even go to these places, as they think the same way I do.


----------

